# 2013 Rescue Raffle Prizes & Winners



## Lacie's Mom

*And here we go with the Winners. The Winner's Name will be listed next to the prize. Please contact the person that donated the prize to make arrangemenets for shipping. *

*I will be posting Winners at:*

*12:00 p.m. MT (Prizes #1 - #25)*
*1:00 p.m. MT (Prizes #26- #45)*
*2:00 p.m. MT (Prizes #46 - #65)*
*3:00 p.m. MT (Prizes # 66- #87)*


As in prior years, our SM members are being extremely generous with their 2013 Rescue Raffle Prize donations. I will be adding a handful of prizes each day, so check back often to see the new prizes that have been added. 

For those that have additional questions about the SM Rescue Raffle, please open this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...se-related/158882-its-rescue-raffle-time.html


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #1 - donated by cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)*

Handmade "puppy" quilt -- designed and made by Cindy with assistance from Lilly and Daisy. (Pictures will be added later.)


*Winner - maggieh (Maggie - Ticket #5550)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #2 - donated by Casa Verde Maltese (Jennifer, Atticus and Grace)*


$60 Gift Certificate from Pampered Pet Boutique

*Winner - Daisy and Max's Mom (Kathlee - Ticket 34938)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #3 - donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Hope and the other little rescue fluffs)*


Maltese Powder Room Plaque

*Winner - barb and the boys (Barb - Ticket #4879)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #4 - donated by Malt Shoppe(Claire)*

160 ruled page journal with adorable Maltese babies freehand painted by our talented Claire. Journal measures 9.5" x 6.5" with hard cover.

Remember that Claire's painting went for $3,000 at this years annual AMAR Rescue Raffle at Nationals. You too can have one of her precious pieces of art. 

*Winner - snowbody (Sue - Ticket #5886)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #5 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Susan Lanci Travel Bowls in Winner's color choice.


*Winner - Malt Shoppe (Claire - Ticket #5768)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #6 - donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*

K&H Cuddle Cube Bed (Lucky's Favorite)


*Winner - S&LP's Mommy (Mane - Ticket #5374)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #7 - donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*

Soft Deck House



*Winner - socalyte (Jackie - Ticket #5386)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #8 - donated by Tanner's Mom (Marti and all her fluffs)*

Your choice of a Tanner Tog

*Winner - Bailey02 (Becky - Ticket #5783)*

EXAMPLE:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #9 - donated by Furbabies Mom (Deb, Dewey, Violet, Laurel and Hardy*

Snoozer Lookout Car Seat

*Winner - ladpdd (Laurie - Ticket #4995)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #10 - donated by mrsmediauph (Wanda and Lily)*

Madan Combs and Bows
*Winner - Leila's Mommy (Pam - Ticket #5005)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

These are the 1st 10 prizes, but we have lots and lots and lots of others to come. Check back daily for new prizes.


----------



## casa verde maltese

oh my STARS!! AMAZING PRIZES!!!


----------



## maltese manica

This is totally awesome and I love it!!


----------



## Sylie

These prizes are fabulous! Perhaps too fabulous. I was going to make a couple of hand-tied blankies, but thought that would be a crappy prize in comparison. On second thought though, we need lots of prizes, and it is nobody should be intimidated if they have small prizes to donate.

Lynn, are you going to have some "super prizes" that take five tickets, as you did last year?


----------



## wkomorow

Hand tied blankets would be amazing prizes. Lucky loves the one that Janene made for his birthday.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sylie said:


> These prizes are fabulous! Perhaps too fabulous. I was going to make a couple of hand-tied blankies, but thought that would be a crappy prize in comparison. On second thought though, we need lots of prizes, and it is nobody should be intimidated if they have small prizes to donate.
> 
> Lynn, are you going to have some "super prizes" that take five tickets, as you did last year?


We're not doing super prizes this year. Didn't seem to be that popular last year.

I love the hand tied blankets and no one has donated those yet, so I think it would be a PERFECT prize. I already have a lot more prizes to post, but wanted to wait for some more surprises.


----------



## Sylie

Okay then, blankies coming up.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Oh yes, blankets for the winter months are wonderful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here are the next 10 Raffle Prizes. Aren't they wonderful!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #11 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Traveler Urban Pet Tote

*Winner - SummerGirl73 (Bridget - Ticket #5010)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #12 - donated by eiksaa (Asstha and Gustave)*

Maltese Portrait Canvas w/Quote (Gustave's Picture on Canvas)
 
*Winner - Ashley21 (Ashley - Ticket #5303)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #13 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Susan Lanci Cuddle Cup Bed (Winner's Choice of Fabric/Color)
 
*Winner - donnad (Donna - Ticket #5851)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #14 - donated by LuvMyBoys (Laura, Jasper and Dusty)*

2 Handpainted Maltese Wine Glasses

*Winner - MichelleRobinson (Michelle - Ticket #5665)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #15 - donated by The Malt Shoppe (Claire and her fluffs)*

Handpainted Maltese Purse/Make-up Case

*Winner - cyndrae (Cindy - Ticket #4863)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #16 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Bark-n-Bag Organic Denim Pet Carrier and 4 Piece Matching Travel Set

*Winner - mbdflorida (Marget - Ticket #4710)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #17 - donated by IzzyBellasMom (Christy and Izzy)*

Toni Mari Wild Zebra Harness - 13" chest/6" length - fully lined with velcro closures on neck and chest. Made of 100% cotton with a grossgrain bow and D-Ring.


*Winner - maddysmom (Joanne - Ticket #5266)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #18 - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*

Maltese Picture Frame (you will need to insert your own fluffs' photo :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley
*Winner - njdrake (Jane - Ticket #5742)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #19 - donated by AprilB (April, Lily, Rose and Eva)*

Kissing Maltese Salt & Pepper Shakers
 
*Winner - Cheri (Cheri - Ticket #5941)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #20 - donated by mrsmediauph (Wanda and Lily)*

Various Onsies

*Winner - meilerca (Ticket #5964)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*I have added the next 10 prizes for the Rescue Raffle. Look for the next 10 within the next few days.*

*And remember -- you can't win any of these wonderful prizes without Raffle Tickets. You get Raffle Tickets by donating to the various Rescue Organizations and emailing me at [email protected] or pming me a copy of your receipt.*


----------



## mdbflorida

Such wonderful prizes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #21 - donated by eiksaa (Aastha and Gustave)*

Digital Copy of Customer Portrait of Winners Fluff(s)
 
*Winner - AprilB (April - Ticket #4635)*
 

EXAMPLE:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #22 - donated by The A Team (Pat, Ava, Archie, Abbey, Mona Lisa and Tink)*

Black Pink Sherpa Sports Bag

*Winner - Sylie (Sylvia - Ticket #4759)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #23 - donated by Sylie (Sylvia, MiMi and Ray)*

Handmade Blanket - Winner's choice of Pink or Natural Leopard Fleece

*Winner - elly (Cathy - Ticket #5925)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #24 - donated by Snowball Pie's Mommie (Marie and Snowball)*

$25 Gift Certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows (Marj)

*Winner - maltese manica (Janene - Ticket #5134)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #25 - donated by LuvMyBoys (Laura, Jasper and Dusty)*

Two Handpainted Maltese on Acrylic Glasses

*Winner - revakb2 (Reva - Ticket #4664)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #26 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Custom Designed Outfit - Winner's Choice (Dress, Vest, Harness, TuTu, etc.)

*Winner - MoonDog (Robin - Ticket #5239)*



EXAMPLE:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #27 - donated by eiksaa (Aastha and Gustave)*

Gift Certificate to Emma's Etsy Store

*Winner - KAG (Kerry - Ticket #5791)*



Emma's etsy store.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #28 - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*

Handmade Maltese Towel

*Winner - CorkieYorkie (Courtney - Ticket #5791)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #29 - donated by AprilB (April, Eva, Lily and Rose*

Hide a Squirrel Toy
*Winner - TLR (Tracey - Ticket #5411)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #30 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

3 Month Subscription to Bark Box

*Winner - Tanner's Mom (Marti - Ticket #4667)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*I have just posted the next 10 Rescue Raffle Prizes. *

*We still need additional prize donations and, of course, you need to donate to the rescue organizations to win any of these wonderful prizes.*

*Please open your heart and be generous to these less fortunate fluffs.*


----------



## Leila'sMommy

I was thinking of making a cuddle fleece blanket like I recently sent Natalya's fluffs recently with an appliquéd Maltese and the name embroidered on it. But there looks like a lot of blankets already offered. Would this make it too many or I could do something else, like a dress. Or, I could do an embroidered towel apron for bathing the fluff. Which do you think would be best?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

i think another blanket would be fine. it is something we all use.


----------



## Sylie

Leila'sMommy said:


> I was thinking of making a cuddle fleece blanket like I recently sent Natalya's fluffs recently with an appliquéd Maltese and the name embroidered on it. But there looks like a lot of blankets already offered. Would this make it too many or I could do something else, like a dress. Or, I could do an embroidered towel apron for bathing the fluff. Which do you think would be best?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have been making blankies for the raffle, but when I saw the ones you made for Teddy and Ellie, I thought they were so much nicer than mine. I would be really happy to win one of your soft, pretty blankies. The thing is, every one can use a blankie, or another blankie ('cept maybe Yogi, who has a bazillion.) I think your beautiful blankets will be an excellent contribution, and encourage donations.


----------



## The A Team

:aktion033: Wow! Such great prizes!!! :aktion033:


This is so much fun!!!!! I keep looking at this thread every few days....just "window shopping"... I mean..."window dreaming" :thumbsup:B)


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so out of the loop with how busy work has been. I have to donate. I will be able to breathe next week and do some thinking. Great prizes. Love the blankets. Don't have one for Tyler so the more the merrier to us. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I have another 10 prizes being added on Friday. Keep watching.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #31 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

Doggie Spa Basket (Spa Lavish, Pure Paws Shampoo, Pure Paws Conditioner, Baby Washclothes, Personalized Embroidered Tower and other bath goodies)

*Winner - snowball pie's mommy (Marie - Ticket #4831)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #32 - donated by The Malt Shoppe (Claire and her fluffs)*

Hand painted zippered cosmetic bag by Modella. Smooth materialwith rubberized backed interior. 7"w x 5"h -- Designed by Claire.
*Winner - IzzyBellasMom (Christy - Ticket #4652)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #33 - donated by wkomorrow (Walter and Lucky)*

Sweet Sensations Cookies, Candies and Treats Gift Basket

*Winner - luvmyboys (Laura - Ticket #5475)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #34 - donated by KAG (Kerry, Darla and Fallon)*
Hand painted Maltese Purple Madan Brush, Purple Madan Comb and Madan Mustache Comb

*Winner - maltese#1fan (Karen - Ticket #4735)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #35 - donated by AprilB (April, Rose, Lily and Eva)*

Toy Basket or Grooming Supplies Basket

*Winner - StevieB (Celeta - Ticket #4786)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #36 - donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*

Hand Ties Leopard Print Fleece Blanket (Pink or Natural - Winner's Choice)

*Winner - maglily (Brenda - Ticket #4837)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #37 - donated by KAG (Kerry, Darla and Fallon)*

Hand Painted Pink Madan Brush, Pink Madan Comb and Mustache Comb

*Winner - Matilda's Mommy (Paula - Ticket #5018)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This is the end of the prizes that have been donated to date. Still looking for more prizes!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Sylie said:


> I have been making blankies for the raffle, but when I saw the ones you made for Teddy and Ellie, I thought they were so much nicer than mine. I would be really happy to win one of your soft, pretty blankies. The thing is, every one can use a blankie, or another blankie ('cept maybe Yogi, who has a bazillion.) I think your beautiful blankets will be an excellent contribution, and encourage donations.


Aww, Sylvia, that's so sweet of you to say that but I really like yours too!! Leila would love to win one of yours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Oh my goodness, what wonderful prizes...!!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Lynn, I'm hoping to donate a $25 gift certificate to Tanner Togs. I just left a note for Marti and I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from her. BTW, the prizes this year are fabulous! I hope lots of folks will participate so they can win one of the great prizes!!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Lynn, I spoke with Marti and we are a go! Bella will be donating a $25 gift card to Tanner Togs! Just make sure we know who wins and Marti will get the credit out to them  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #38 - donated by Sylie (Sylvia) in honor of her sister, Dianne Dragich who loved fluffs.*
From Dianne's estate - 14K Gold Ring with Pink Diamonique Stone

*Winner - JRM (Jackie - Ticket #5443)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #39 - donated by CorkieYorkie (Courtney, Ozzie and Lisa)*

Maltese Plaque - A House Is Not A Home Without A Maltese

*Winner - Harry's Mom (Debbie - Ticket #5225)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #40 - donated by revbk2 (Reva, Cassie and Bogie)*

Winner's Choice of Customer Vest, Dress or Harness from Tanner's Togs

Examples: (Cassie and Bogie not included :HistericalSmiley

*Winner - Angel's Mom (Lynne - Ticket #5186)*


----------



## Snowbody

Gee I wish I won the Powerball Lottery so that I could by millions of tix. :HistericalSmiley: The prizes are amazing and there isn't one that I wouldn't love although Tyler looked at me funny when I saw a couple of dresses, "Don't even think of it, Mommy.":angry: 
I'm late to the party with donating anything this year. Have just been overwhelmed with rehabbing my leg (still a work in progress), insane work with the most uncooperative people ever and the renovations in VT. Hoping after moving back into the house this weekend, that will take one load off my mind and ability to think clearly, as I saw money fly out the window and up the chimney (with the fireplace leak) with our "little" project (think The Money Pit movie). A little strapped for funds right now to put it mildly.


----------



## wkomorow

Oh my Silvia, that is beautiful - how very touching.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I agree Sylvia. How very generous of you to share this treasure.


----------



## michellerobison

Hope it's not to late to donate..
I'll donate two tags, I sent you a message with a picture of some tags...

Gender neutral tags for fun









Tag for girl










Tag for boy or if someone has a kitty!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Such GREAT prizes! I'm a little late but definitely plan on donating and participating again this year. Thanks to everyone who has donated these amazing prizes!


----------



## eiksaa

Just wanted to mention, if you work for a big organization find out if they have a matching gift program. My employer will donate exactly the same amount I do to a legit non profit organization. And a lot of other orgs do this too. If not the whole amount then a percentage of it. 

I had forgotten this till a co-worker reminded me today so just wanted to say it here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susabell

Is it too late to donate something for the raffle?

And how do I purchase some tickets?


----------



## Summergirl73

Susabell said:


> Is it too late to donate something for the raffle?
> 
> And how do I purchase some tickets?


It's not too late  ! Just message Lynn (Lacie's Mom) who started this thread and she'll walk you through it. Thanks for participating!


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*I Would Love to Offer One Of these In Pink or Blue Delivered to You from Amazon For Your Little one. It will Be In a Med Size and Provide Some down time to your little one. Comes with a carry case and zipper top.*
*Nickee & Yogi**

*Lynn I Couldn't get pictures to you in a Pm Hope this is Ok.*


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, again I will donate LBB. For some odd reason, he is donated back to Casa del Caca every year. I believe Deb is the one who wins him back. He really is a genuine prize. Really!! As a business women, I'm sure this will bring the donations through the roof. 

Please contact me with any questions, or concerns. Oh, also, I am giving out free raffle tickets just for LBB. 

All my love my friends,

Joplin

PS: Aunty Lynn, I cannot find a pic of my beautiful brother, so feel free to post one. I want to help my, oooops, OUR cause. I love you.


----------



## ladodd

*Good idea*



3Maltmom said:


> Okay, again I will donate LBB. For some odd reason, he is donated back to Casa del Caca every year. I believe Deb is the one who wins him back. He really is a genuine prize. Really!! As a business women, I'm sure this will bring the donations through the roof.
> 
> Please contact me with any questions, or concerns. Oh, also, I am giving out free raffle tickets just for LBB.
> 
> All my love my friends,
> 
> Joplin
> 
> PS: Aunty Lynn, I cannot find a pic of my beautiful brother, so feel free to post one. I want to help my, oooops, OUR cause. I love you.


Joplin,

This is a fabulous idea. I will donate both Addie and Jack (aka- "the brats"). They cuddle really good. I will pay for them to be couried to the idiot..I mean lucky person that gets them. Again great idea!!! I'll send you a box of treats if this works.

Lily


----------



## 3Maltmom

ladodd said:


> Joplin,
> 
> This is a fabulous idea. I will donate both Addie and Jack (aka- "the brats"). They cuddle really good. I will pay for them to be couried to the idiot..I mean lucky person that gets them. Again great idea!!! I'll send you a box of treats if this works.
> 
> Lily


Oh yes!! I believe we can make this work for both of us. I like your idea of the "package" deal, so I will throw in Johnny. :thumbsup:

I will be buying raffle tickets, but I really don't want to win any of them.

So I pray a "lucky" person wins them all. 

Love Joplin

Good Luck "Lucky Person"


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Joplin -- now here you go again. Every year you try to get me to Raffle LBB off.:thumbsup: And every year, the winner declines to take his/her prize.:smilie_tischkante:

You came close a few years back when Steve was the winner of LBB, but still he remained with you and your Mom.:smpullhair:

Then there was the year that SOMEONE "gifted" the winning ticket for LBB back to Casa del Caca and so you and your Mom ended up being the winner of LBB.:HistericalSmiley::smrofl:

I thought I had put a rule in about not re-donating especially if the winning ticket was "gifted" -- but I really can't find it.:brownbag:

So LBB will again be the Grand Prize for this year's Raffle. Let's see who the winner is and if you can actually get rid of LBB -- err, I mean, if this fabulous prize is accepted.:biggrin:

Auntie Lynn is really trying to help you out. :wub::smtease:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Hi Lynn, i sent you a pm with my prize contribution. $50 gift certificate to the online vendor of the winner's choice


----------



## mdbflorida

Okay someone explain to the dumb blonde what LBB is?


----------



## Sylie

mdbflorida said:


> Okay someone explain to the dumb blonde what LBB is?


You are not dumb, Mags. LBB is Deb's dog....so is Joplin. Joplin is, once again trying to raffle of her brother. She takes any opportunity to get rid of him, but has not been successful. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom

mdbflorida said:


> Okay someone explain to the dumb blonde what LBB is?


It took me a long tine to figure that out a couple years ago! I didn't know if she loved her dogs or not!!!! Lol! She does!!!


----------



## maggieh

Sylie said:


> You are not dumb, Mags. LBB is Deb's dog....so is Joplin. Joplin is, once again trying to raffle of her brother. She takes any opportunity to get rid of him, but has not been successful. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Also, LBB stands for Little Blind Billy. In the past, Deb has posted lots of adventures that he and Jops gave "seen."


----------



## mdbflorida

LOL. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Snowbody

And Mags, Deb is a riot. :thumbsup: She has kept us laughing here many times with her and her crew at the Casa De Caca's antics. She has done a lot of work in rescue in the past so has had many dogs, especially seniors and special needs. LBB has no eyes and looks a little like My Three Sons shaggy dog Love you,Deb.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Yes - Deb (3MaltMom) is truly an Earth Angel that has gone above and beyond for Rescue. She primarily adopts (or fosters) Seniors that are difficult to place. She is well know for giving a loving home to the Rescues that need a place to be loved during the last few years (months) of their lives.

On top of that -- she's a hoot!!! Joplin is not "fond" of LBB (Little Blind Billy -- he has lost both of his eyes) and it is a running joke each year for the Rescue Raffle. Jops always tries to donate LBB as a prize. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #41 - donated by summergirl173 (Bridget and Princess Bella)*

$25 Gift Certificate to Tanner's Togs

*Winner - Rin (Corrine - Ticket #4984)*






Tanner Togs Gift Certificate


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #42 - donated by susabell*

Winner's Choice of Custom Print (16x24 or 20x30)

*Winner - lydiatug (Lydia - Ticket #5046)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #43 - donated by Grace's Mom (Tori, Gracie and Gus)*

Fun Fluff Toys

*Winner - fran (Fran - Ticket #5177)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #44 - donated by lynda (Lynda and her 4 adorable fluffs)*

Black Buddy Belt Harness

*Winner - SuziLee (Susan - Ticket #5857)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #45 - donated by meilerca*

Fluff Spa Package - Spa Lavish, Whitening Shampoo, 2 Madan Combs, etc.


*Winner - The A Team (Pat - Ticket #4803)*



Example (not actual basket):


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #46 - donated by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 6 fluffs)*

Winner's Choice of Customer Designed Dog Tag

*Winner - pammy4501 (Pam - Ticket #5680)* 


Examples of Michele's Designs:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #47 - donated by bellaratamaltese (Stacy, Marina and their fluffs)*

$50 Amazon Gift Certificate

*Winner - babycake7 (Hope - Ticket #5147)* 



*AMAZON GIFT CERTIFICATE*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #48 - donated by Grace's Mom (Tori, Gus and Gracie)*

Maltese Magnet and Box Good Dog of Treats

*Winner - AprilB (April - Ticket #4634)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #49 - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*

$50 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique

*Winner - mrsmediauph (Wanda - Ticket #5193)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #50 - donated by lynda (Lynda and her 4 adorable fluffs)*

Maltese Photo Album

*Winner - MFA (Florence - Ticket #58926)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #51 - donated by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 6 fluffs)*

Winner's Choice of Customer Designed Dog Tag

*Winner - Johita (Edith - Ticket #5698)* 


Examples of Michelle's Designs:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #52 - donated by sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)*

Custom Dog Bed by Cathie Comer in Winner's Choice of Fabric

*Winner - hoaloha (Marissa - Ticket #5464)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #53 - donated by mom2bijou (Tammy, Benny and Emma)*

2014 Maltese Calendar from Metropolitan Maltese Rescue

*Winner - chichi (Jill - Ticket #4821)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #54 - donated by lynda (Lynda and her 4 fluffs)*

Black Buddy Belt Harness

*Winner - Harry's Mom (Debbie - Ticket #5227)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #55 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*

1 Pair of Doggles -- Winner's Choice of Style and Color

*Winner - snowbody (Sue - Ticket #5256)*


----------



## mom2bijou

I"m back! I'll come up with something to donate as a gift tonight. Or is too late?

Also will make a donation and get a few tickets soon!


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just saw Joplin donating LBB, we can throw in Hope to sweeten the pot. :HistericalSmiley:
Lub from Mickey, Happy, Indy, Walter, Emma, Toby and Rosie...
Da rest ob da kids at Edie's hous


----------



## Lacie's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> I"m back! I'll come up with something to donate as a gift tonight. Or is too late?
> 
> Also will make a donation and get a few tickets soon!


You have until 9/21/13 to donate either prizes or make donations to the Rescue Organizations.


----------



## The A Team

I'm salivating at all these wonderful prizes!!!!!:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou

Lacie's Mom said:


> You have until 9/21/13 to donate either prizes or make donations to the Rescue Organizations.


 :thumbsup: Great thanks!

Maybe I'll donate a lucky winner a weekend of babysitting Summer! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

mom2bijou said:


> :thumbsup: Great thanks!
> 
> Maybe I'll donate a lucky winner a weekend of babysitting Summer! :HistericalSmiley:


Now that would be a prize I would definitely want!!! :wub:


----------



## lydiatug

I LOVE this...TOO much fun!

I don't have enough time this year (too many projects in the works), but I would love to make a doggy quilt for next years raffle! You've all got me thinking quilt design again, lol!


----------



## Maglily

mom2bijou said:


> :thumbsup: Great thanks!
> 
> Maybe I'll donate a lucky winner a weekend of babysitting Summer! :HistericalSmiley:


 
I'm sure I'm not alone here Tammy, I'd pay you so I could babysit Summer! LOL


----------



## maggieh

mom2bijou said:


> :thumbsup: Great thanks!
> 
> Maybe I'll donate a lucky winner a weekend of babysitting Summer! :HistericalSmiley:


I think everyone would be wanting to win that one!


----------



## Snowbody

mom2bijou said:


> :thumbsup: Great thanks!
> 
> Maybe I'll donate a lucky winner a weekend of babysitting Summer! :HistericalSmiley:


I'm all in for that prize!! :wub::wub: Do Emma and Ben come with the package? I think I might want this one over LBB but I'll have to think about it...for like a second. :chili:


----------



## sophie

Haven't had time to go through whole post, hope I'm not too late to donate to rescue! I LOVE the rescue raffle!!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## maggieh

sophie said:


> Haven't had time to go through whole post, hope I'm not too late to donate to rescue! I LOVE the rescue raffle!!!!!!!
> 
> Linda


You're not too late! All of the information about rules and prizes is here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...se-related/158882-its-rescue-raffle-time.html

To participate in this fun event, simply make a contribution to the rescue of your choice and email the receipt to Lynn. Then, sit back and wait for the drawings! Also, Walter has issued a challenge where he's adding to donations to our "Big 3": NMR, AMAR and SCMR. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...e-related/165033-rescue-raffle-challenge.html

Good luck and thank you from the fluffs!


----------



## Summergirl73

All of these prizes are amazing! So much fun!!! I can't help but want to donate something else too lol! Thinking, thinking....


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #56 - donated by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls)*

Maltese Bling iPhone 4/4s Cover

*Winner - bellaratamaltese (Stacy (probably Marina) - Ticket #5810)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #57 - donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)*

Hide a Rabbit Toy

*Winner - gopotsgo (Gigi - Ticket #5161)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #58 - donated by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls)*

Maltese Bling Bow Box

*Winner - spunsilk (Jeanne - Ticket #5075)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #59 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb and her boys)*

Pumpkin Costume - Size Medium (13"-15")

*Winner - StevieB (Celeta - Ticket #4783)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #60 - donated by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls)*

2 Bows By Nane - 5/8" Swarovski Crystals with Barretts

*Winner - Sylie (Sylvia - Ticket #5898)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #61 - donated by eiskaa (Aastha, Gustave and Mieka)*

Handmade Sling Bag - Winner's Choice of Fabric

*Winner - Plenty Pet 20 (Edie - Ticket #5911)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #62 - donated by njdrake (Jane and her 3 girls)*

Coach iPhone 5 Cover

*Winner - lynda (Lynda - Ticket #4871)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #63 - donated by stevieb (Celeta and Steve)*

Doggie Duvet

*Winner - maggieh (Maggie - Ticket #4920)* 


*PICTURE TO FOLLOW*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #64 - donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)*

Hide a Puppy Toy

*Winner - sherry (Sherry - Ticket #4991)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #65 - donated by StevieB (Celeta and Steve)*

Pawtographed copy of Dog Shaming book (due out Sept. 24, 2013) featuring our very own Steve.

*Winner - Bailey&Me (Nida - Ticket #5869)* 



*BOOK - Picture not available*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #66 - donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)*

$25 Gift Certificate - Winner's Choice

*Winner - sdubose (Shelley - Ticket #5470)* 






*$25 Gift Certificate*


----------



## Rin

I just can't believe all these wonderful donations that people are giving from there hearts to help our little fluffs.
I am really going to put my thinking cap on for next years donation.
I truly wish I had more raffle money to give too.

God Bless You All


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #67 - donated by furbabiesMom (Deb, Dewey and Company)*

Maltese Umbrella

*Winner - mom2bijou (Tammy - Ticket #5316)*


----------



## wkomorow

What great prizes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #68 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb and Twinkie - RIP)*

Glow Leash

*Winner - susabell (Susan - Ticket #5067)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #69 - donated by maltese#1fan (Karen, Bella and Jasmine)*

Maltese Floor Mat (27x18)

*Winner - ann4280 (Ann - Ticket #4980)* 




(Malt not included) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #70 - donated by MoonDog (Robin, Griffin and Phoebe Trixiebelle)*

Handblown, Hand designed Maltese Bottle Stopper

*Winner - The A Team (Pat - Ticket #4794)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #71 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb - in memory of Twinkie)*

Fleece Coat

*Winner - Rocks (Jerry - Ticket #5129)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #72 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb - in memory of Twinkie)*

Glow Leash

*Winner - maglily (Brenda - Ticket #5215)*


----------



## Summergirl73

All of these wonderful prizes and fabulous members! Reminder--- make those donations so you have a chance to win! ( another shameless plug for rescue donations lol!)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #73 - donated by mom2james (Debbie, Icy and Yogi)*

$25 Gift Certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows

*Winner - cyndrae (Cindy - Ticket #4858)*


----------



## Summergirl73

Bump!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I have a few more prizes that will be added on Monday.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #74 - donated by Ashley 21 (Ashley and Yoshi)*

Martha Stewart Dog Lunch Box

*Winner - dntdelay (Audrey - Ticket #4843)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #75 - donated by Ashley 21 (Ashley and Yoshi)*

Jaraden Crossbody Pet Bag

*Winner - revakb2 (Reva - Ticket #5764)*


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Such nice prizes! Do you have me down for donating a blanket with appliquéd Maltese and the dog's name embroidered?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #76 - donated by Jenny (toplinepet.com)*

Blue Oblong Madan Brush

*Winner - edelweiss (Sandi - Ticket #5754)* -- Contact KAG (Kerry)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #77 - donated by Jenny (http://www.toplinepet.com)*

Pink Oblong Madan Brush

*Winner - furbabies mom (Deb - Ticket #4814)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #78 - donated by Jenny (http://www.toplinepet.com)*

Pig Toy/Whoopie Cushion Toy/Crochet Toy

*Winner - Grace's Mom (Tori - Ticket #4912)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #79 - donated by Jenny (http://www.toplinepet.com)*

Bull Toy/Whoopie Cushion Toy/Crochet Toy

*Winner - hoaloha (Marissa - Ticket #5454)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #80 - donated by Jenny (http://www.toplinepet.com)*

Set of 14 Nail Polishes/Crochet Toy/Bag of Bows

*Winner - Daisy and Max's Mom (Kathleen - Ticket #4934)*


----------



## Maglily

great prizes!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #81 - donated by Leanne (Leanne, Maya and Symor)*

$50 Olive Garden Gift Certificate

*Winner - eiksaa (Aastha - Ticket #4629)*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

It's almost time!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #82 - donated by snowball pies mommi (Marie and Snowball)*

$25 Gift Certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows

*Winner - orla (Orla - Ticket #5838)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #83 - donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*

Woof Picture Frame

*Winner - Bailey&Me (Nida - Ticket #5866)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #84 - donated by Spoiled Maltese*

Lifetime SM Membership

*Winner - Sylie (Sylvia - Ticket #5122)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #85 - donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*

Pink Kwigy-Bo Dress - Size S

*Winner - donnad (Donna - Ticket #5863)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #86 - donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*

Pink Eastside Collection Charlotte Dress - Size XS

*Winner - IzzyBellasMom (Christy - Ticket #5119)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*Prize #87 - donated by ladodd (Laurie and fluffs)*

Bowser Orbit Bed - Winner's choice of color

*Winner - Dominic (Beatriz - Ticket #5936)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bump


----------



## Tashulia25

Leila'sMommy said:


> I was thinking of making a cuddle fleece blanket like I recently sent Natalya's fluffs recently with an appliquéd Maltese and the name embroidered on it. But there looks like a lot of blankets already offered. Would this make it too many or I could do something else, like a dress. Or, I could do an embroidered towel apron for bathing the fluff. Which do you think would be best?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love your/our blankets and I think it could be never so many of them.


----------



## Orla

ooh congrats to the winners so far!

I'll be checking every hour


----------



## edelweiss

Yay for all the winners!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eiksaa

This is very exciting. I didn't win anything but I'm excited for the winners. Haha, loving it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie

Well I guess I will be going to Nationals in the spring....and taking MiMi in her Sherpa carrier.:chili::chili::chili:*Thank you Pat!!!! Or maybe I should attend the Manahawkin puppy party???
*


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sylie said:


> Well I guess I will be going to Nationals in the spring....and taking MiMi in her Sherpa carrier.:chili::chili::chili:*Thank you Pat!!!! Or maybe I should attend the Manahawkin puppy party???*


Sylvia -- I have the bag at my house as I ordered it for Pat to donate, so I'll be sending it to you. Just an FYI.


----------



## hoaloha

Exciting! Congrats to all the lovely winners so far!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bump


----------



## Sylie

What about LBB? I was holding my breath, but you skipped right over it, Lynn. 

This is fun.


----------



## Orla

Yay!!!!! Congrats to all the winners!

I'm so excited to have won a $25 gift certificate to M'lady's dog bows! 
Milo's in need of some new bows by Marj


----------



## Lacie's Mom

*The 2013 Spoiled Maltese Rescue Raffle is now officially over. *

*Congratulations to all the prize winners and a HUGE thank you for all the prize donations and the contributions to the Rescue Organizations.*

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::ThankYou:


----------



## Summergirl73

Congrats to everyone! I'm so excited to have won a fabulous tote!


----------



## elly

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #23 - donated by Sylie (Sylvia, MiMi and Ray)*
> 
> Handmade Blanket - Winner's choice of Pink or Natural Leopard Fleece
> 
> *Winner - elly (Cathy - Ticket #5925)*



Mercedes is so excited:chili:she loves soft blankets:wub:


----------



## eiksaa

Oh that's awesome. G&M are excited we won something! And they say I better bring them back a "doggy bag" from Olive Garden. 

Congrats to all the winners. And congrats to all of us for raising $10k+.


----------



## SuziLee

:chili: :chili: :chili: Soooo excited about the Buddy Belt! Wanted one forever! The only prize that might have been better is LBB but it seems he was pulled again at the last minute. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh

Sylie said:


> What about LBB? I was holding my breath, but you skipped right over it, Lynn.
> 
> This is fun.


I was thinking the same thing! 

What fun - I'm so excited with what we won and sooooo excited about who won what we donated!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wooeee, congratulations everyone! This is the first time I had won anything. Bark and Bag is the carrier we use now! It is a great bag.


----------



## ladodd

Jack will be so happy that we won a new Snoozer. He's been unhappy about sitting in a pink one. Thanks Deb!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

ladodd said:


> Jack will be so happy that we won a new Snoozer. He's been unhappy about sitting in a pink one. Thanks Deb!!!


You're quite welcome!!! Just pm me your address and what color....

Black 
Khaki
Grey
Plaid 
Pink


----------



## JRM993

Oh my goodness!!! I think I won the beautiful gold ring (okay, so it won't fit as a dog collar but right now, I don't have a pup (I am still looking and would appreciate any leads in the New Jersey area.) I am not familiar with the donor, Dianne Dragich, and would appreciate any information from anyone who knew her. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

ladodd said:


> Jack will be so happy that we won a new Snoozer. He's been unhappy about sitting in a pink one. Thanks Deb!!!


Here is a pic of the plaid one


----------



## Sylie

This was really a fun raffle. Congratulations to all the winners...and to SM for raising so much for rescue. Thanks to Lynn for all the work, incredibly generous prizes, and her donations to rescue. Thanks to Walter and Maggie for the matching challenge.

And thank you those who secretly gifted others. Thank you....on your gift ticket I won A LIFETIME MEMBERSHIP TO SM.:chili::chili::chili:

And MiMi is very excited about those magnificent bows she will soon be wearing. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## pammy4501

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #46 - donated by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 6 fluffs)*
> 
> Winner's Choice of Customer Designed Dog Tag
> 
> *Winner - pammy4501 (Pam - Ticket #5680)*
> 
> 
> Examples of Michele's Designs:


 Love these!!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #77 - donated by Jenny (http://www.toplinepet.com)*
> 
> Pink Oblong Madan Brush
> 
> *Winner - furbabies mom (Deb - Ticket #4814)*


Yay!! We can always use another brush!!!


----------



## Susabell

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #68 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb and Twinkie - RIP)*
> 
> Glow Leash
> 
> *Winner - susabell (Susan - Ticket #5067)*



Yay! I won :w00t: Thank you Barb and angel Twinkie


----------



## aprilb

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #21 - donated by eiksaa (Aastha and Gustave)*
> 
> Digital Copy of Customer Portrait of Winners Fluff(s)
> 
> *Winner - AprilB (April - Ticket #4635)*
> 
> 
> EXAMPLE:


 Oh, thank you Aastha!..I am excited about this!:chili: My sister did a portrait of my Rose and Lily awhile back before I got Eva...so I am looking forward to a portrait of her... I would like to select a photo of her to send you.. thanks again!


----------



## aprilb

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #48 - donated by Grace's Mom (Tori, Gus and Gracie)*
> 
> Maltese Magnet and Box Good Dog of Treats
> 
> *Winner - AprilB (April - Ticket #4634)*


 Thank you so much, Tori! I love the magnet and my girls will really enjoy the treats..if you picked them out, I know they will be okay to eat.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## TLR

Thanks to Lynn for all her hard work in this event and congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## The A Team

Holy Cow!!! Exactly what I was hoping to win!!! :chili::aktion033: Woohoo!!!! Life is good!!!!


Oh...LOL....it's the spa day package!! I give more baths than I'd like to think about!!


----------



## sherry

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #52 - donated by sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)*
> 
> Custom Dog Bed by Cathie Comer in Winner's Choice of Fabric
> 
> *Winner - hoaloha (Marissa - Ticket #5464)*


 Hi, Marissa,
I',m so happy Obi and Owen get this bed!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #45 - donated by meilerca*
> 
> Fluff Spa Package - Spa Lavish, Whitening Shampoo, 2 Madan Combs, etc.
> 
> 
> *Winner - The A Team (Pat - Ticket #4803)*
> 
> 
> 
> Example (not actual basket):


This is what I was talking about....this is exactly what I was hoping to win!!!



Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #70 - donated by MoonDog (Robin, Griffin and Phoebe Trixiebelle)*
> 
> Handblown, Hand designed Maltese Bottle Stopper
> 
> *Winner - The A Team (Pat - Ticket #4794)*


....and who wouldn't want a wine bottle stopper from Robin? I mean, they are the best!!! Robin is so very talented!! :aktion033: ...and I happen to have an opened bottle of wine at this very moment...:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #7 - donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*
> 
> Soft Deck House
> 
> 
> 
> *Winner - socalyte (Jackie - Ticket #5386)*


Congratulations Jackie! It is sitting in my closet ready to ship so just PM me your address. It is adorable and I hope your Trio takes turns or there may be a battle for the best hideout!


----------



## Maglily

Wonderful job as usual Lynn! Thank you for making the raffle such a success.


----------



## TLR

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #29 - donated by AprilB (April, Eva, Lily and Rose*
> 
> Hide a Squirrel Toy
> *Winner - TLR (Tracey - Ticket #5411)*


Thank you April. Ben will LOVE this!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #37 - donated by KAG (Kerry, Darla and Fallon)*
> 
> Hand Painted Pink Madan Brush, Pink Madan Comb and Mustache Comb
> 
> *Winner - Matilda's Mommy (Paula - Ticket #5018)*


 
I'm thrilled:chili: we have never had a brush,:innocent: I have always wanted one:biggrin: Matilda will love it, she hates being combed, and a new comb and mustache is just awesome:chili:

:chili: THANK YOU SWEET KERRY, PRECIOUS DARLA AND FALLON:smootch::heart: 

Whoever gave me the tickets, I just want you to know how blessed I feel, I certainly didn't deserve it, May God Bless you and may he fill your cup overflowing, you know who you are, you have a heart of gold.


----------



## maddysmom

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #17 - donated by IzzyBellasMom (Christy and Izzy)*
> 
> Toni Mari Wild Zebra Harness - 13" chest/6" length - fully lined with velcro closures on neck and chest. Made of 100% cotton with a grossgrain bow and D-Ring.
> 
> 
> *Winner - maddysmom (Joanne - Ticket #5266)*


I won...whoo hoo! So excited here....thankyou christy & Izzy....this will look so cute on Lacie:chili::clap::woohoo2:


----------



## wkomorow

Paula,

I am certain that whoever donated the tickets feels like I do - you ABSOLUTELY deserved it - you are an endless source of kindness, gentleness, inspiration, and hope.


----------



## sherry

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #64 - donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)*
> 
> Hide a Puppy Toy
> 
> *Winner - sherry (Sherry - Ticket #4991)*


 Riley and Sissy are so excited! This has been so much fun!


----------



## Dominic

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #87 - donated by ladodd (Laurie and fluffs)*
> 
> Bowser Orbit Bed - Winner's choice of color
> 
> *Winner - Dominic (Beatriz - Ticket #5936)*


Wow so nice.
My husband has been looking for a bed for us to leave in front of the couch and now we get this amazing gift. 
Thank you so much Laurie!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michellerobison

TLR said:


> Thank you April. Ben will LOVE this!!!


My dogs love their hide a squirrels! I constantly have to "frisk: Sasha or she will take them out to potty...


----------



## michellerobison

pammy4501 said:


> Love these!!! Can't wait to see them!!


Pam, just let me know which dog tag you like, heart or doggie face.


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #51 - donated by michellerobinson (Michelle and her 6 fluffs)*
> 
> Winner's Choice of Customer Designed Dog Tag
> 
> *Winner - Johita (Edith - Ticket #5698)*
> 
> 
> Examples of Michelle's Designs:


 Let me know which shapes, heart of doggie face or I can do the circles too!


----------



## Maglily

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #72 - donated by barb and the boys (Barb - in memory of Twinkie)*
> 
> Glow Leash
> 
> *Winner - maglily (Brenda - Ticket #5215)*


This is perfect. I wanted a new leash and something reflective too - I love it and it's a nice way to remember Twinkie. Thank you Barb!


----------



## njdrake

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #18 - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*
> 
> Maltese Picture Frame (you will need to insert your own fluffs' photo :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley
> *Winner - njdrake (Jane - Ticket #5742)*


Love it!! Thanks so much Maggie!! 
This years raffle was so much fun and raised SO much money. :thumbsup: We've raised the bar this year so everyone start saving your money for the next one :wub:
Thanks again Maggie!!


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #14 - donated by LuvMyBoys (Laura, Jasper and Dusty)*
> 
> 2 Handpainted Maltese Wine Glasses
> 
> *Winner - MichelleRobinson (Michelle - Ticket #5665)*


Aww I love these,now I'll have a reason to drink wine,lol!


----------



## SammieMom

Boy, what a fun way of helping rescues. Lynn you did a fabulous job!!! :thumbsup: Congrats to all the winners :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom

Yay  We won a woopie cushion and some crochet toys! Gus is gonna love the woopie cushion  Grace will claim the crochet toys!

So fun!!!

Thank you Lynn for all the hard work!!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

That is so much fun. Congrats to all winners!! :wub:


----------



## hoaloha

sherry said:


> Hi, Marissa,
> I',m so happy Obi and Owen get this bed!:chili::chili::chili:


Wowee!!!!! This bed is amazing! We are feeling so happy to be part of this wonderful event . Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody

Just got home from the award dinner where my videos were shown....a labor of love over the last 3 months...and I found out that we won two prizes. :chili::chili: I'm so excited about winning the journal from Claire. So funny because I'm often giving those beautiful christmas ornaments she paints to people but never have ordered anything for myself...and now I won the journal:aktion033: Claire - you know how much I LOVE your work. I feel so lucky.

And Lynn thanks so much for the goggles. Never had any for tyler but what a great idea if I get going on my bike next year and can have Tyler ride in a basket with his Doggles. :smootch:

It's so exciting to see who won -- so many are really perfect for those who won them and most of all to see how much money has gone to resccue. It's really a fun way of raising money. And Lynn -- you da woman. :ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## .13124

Congrats to all the winners! :wub: everyone did such a great job, from organizing this event to donating money/prizes! I love how united all the members in this forum are especially when it comes to helping out! :chili: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom

So excited to have won one of Marti's beautiful creations. Thank you Marti and Reva! Marti, I'll have to get Angel's measurements to you.


----------



## maltese#1fan

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #34 - donated by KAG (Kerry, Darla and Fallon)*
> Hand painted Maltese Purple Madan Brush, Purple Madan Comb and Madan Mustache Comb
> 
> *Winner - maltese#1fan (Karen - Ticket #4735)*


I'm so excited :chili: I've never won anything before. Thank you Karla, Darla and Fallan.


----------



## edelweiss

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #76 - donated by Jenny (toplinepet.com)*
> 
> Blue Oblong Madan Brush
> 
> *Winner - edelweiss (Sandi - Ticket #5754)* -- Contact KAG (Kerry)


:chili::chili:
WOW! Lucky us! Thank you Jenny!!!!!!!!!! We've never had a Madan Brush! I will contact Kerry w/an address which is stateside for mailing!
Again, thank you so much for donating!:wub:


----------



## MoonDog

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #26 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*
> 
> Custom Designed Outfit - Winner's Choice (Dress, Vest, Harness, TuTu, etc.)
> 
> *Winner - MoonDog (Robin - Ticket #5239)*



:chili::chili: Just what I need to lift my spirits! I've been MIA for a little while, dodging curve balls life's been throwing at me. Hopefully, I'll be back full-force soon. Thanks so much Lynn!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou

FUN raffle. So many prizes this year!!!!! And SO MUCH money raised! Super excited for my new umbrella. Gonna love strolling Summer into daycare on a rainy day with it!


----------



## aprilb

Thank you, Lynn..you are amazing!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::chili::yahoo::yahoo:arty::SM Rocks!:


----------



## donnad

I am amazed how much money was donated! Lynn, you are the best for putting this together each year!!!

We won two items!!! Chloe and Summer are going to love their new bed, especially Summer since she likes to get in between things. We also won a dress which will be either for Chloe or Summer whoever fits in it!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

*Yay, I won*



Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #30 - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly and Secret)*
> 
> 3 Month Subscription to Bark Box
> 
> *Winner - Tanner's Mom (Marti - Ticket #4667)*


Thank you Lynn for the Bark box, I know my crew will love it. This has been so much fun!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Those of you who won a Tanner Tog will need to get me your baby's neck, chest, & length measurements and their weight. Then go to my TTogs FB page and pick out what you'd like to have. I have not posted any Xmas things yet but I am working on that. Just hit both Joann's and Hancock's this week so I have a LOT of fabric that needs to be stitched up. You can PM me here or contact me thru TTogs.


----------



## sdubose

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #66 - donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer)*
> 
> $25 Gift Certificate - Winner's Choice
> 
> *Winner - sdubose (Shelley - Ticket #5470)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$25 Gift Certificate*


:chili:I am so excited, I have never won anything ever. :aktion033: Abbigail said she wanted food, but I'm thinking something pretty:wub: This has been so much fun..


----------



## maltese manica

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #24 - donated by Snowball Pie's Mommie (Marie and Snowball)*
> 
> $25 Gift Certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows (Marj)
> 
> *Winner - maltese manica (Janene - Ticket #5134)*


We are very grateful to SM for the raffel tickets and this awesome gift. Thank you:wub:


----------



## babycake7

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #47 - donated by bellaratamaltese (Stacy, Marina and their fluffs)*
> 
> $50 Amazon Gift Certificate
> 
> *Winner - babycake7 (Hope - Ticket #5147)*
> 
> 
> 
> *AMAZON GIFT CERTIFICATE*


 
Wow! I never win ANYTHING...and on my first day out of bed after being sick for a week, look at me! :chili: THANK YOU THANK YOU to the kind person who donated this particular ticket to me! Congrats to all the winners and A BIG THANK YOU to Lynn for her tireless work, kind spirit, friendship and all that she does to keep SM a great place! Bella says, "is is time to go shopping, maw-mee?"


----------



## dntdelay

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #74 - donated by Ashley 21 (Ashley and Yoshi)*
> 
> Martha Stewart Dog Lunch Box
> 
> *Winner - dntdelay (Audrey - Ticket #4843)*



Thank You sooooo much!!! I do need a new lunch box!!!! :chili:


----------



## maggieh

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #1 - donated by cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)*
> 
> Handmade "puppy" quilt -- designed and made by Cindy with assistance from Lilly and Daisy. (Pictures will be added later.)
> 
> 
> *Winner - maggieh (Maggie - Ticket #5550)*





Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #63 - donated by stevieb (Celeta and Steve)*
> 
> Doggie Duvet
> 
> *Winner - maggieh (Maggie - Ticket #4920)*
> 
> 
> *PICTURE TO FOLLOW*


I finally have a few minutes to say that I'm REALLY REALLY excited about both of these!!!!! Thank you both, Cindy and Celeta, for your generosity!


----------



## Cheri

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #19 - donated by AprilB (April, Lily, Rose and Eva)*
> 
> Kissing Maltese Salt & Pepper Shakers
> 
> *Winner - Cheri (Cheri - Ticket #5941)*


GAAAAH! How perfectly perfect for me! I have a thing for salt and pepper shakers!  Thank you for your generous donation of these super cute shakers!!


----------



## Rin

Wanted to say thank you to summergirl173 (Bridget and Princess Bella)
For donating the gift cert for the raffle.

The prize greatly appreciated so much.

Than you again
Corrine (Rin) and LaCie


----------



## mfa

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #50 - donated by lynda (Lynda and her 4 adorable fluffs)*
> 
> Maltese Photo Album
> 
> *Winner - MFA (Florence - Ticket #58926)*



Yay, Pearlan and I are so excited! What a beautiful photo album!:wub: Thank you so much Lynda and the fluffs! :chili:

Congrats to all, what an amazing Rescue Raffle this year! :aktion033:


----------



## babycake7

babycake7 said:


> Wow! I never win ANYTHING...and on my first day out of bed after being sick for a week, look at me! :chili: THANK YOU THANK YOU to the kind person who donated this particular ticket to me! Congrats to all the winners and A BIG THANK YOU to Lynn for her tireless work, kind spirit, friendship and all that she does to keep SM a great place! Bella says, "is is time to go shopping, maw-mee?"



Oops...my apologies...in my excitement of winning something and still fuzzy for being sick brain, I forgot to extend my thanks to Stacey and Marina of Bellarata Maltese for such an amazing and generous raffle prize. Bella and I are thrilled to have won it. Thank you, ladies, and your lovely crew of amazingly beautiful fluffs!!:wub:


----------



## socalyte

mdbflorida said:


> Congratulations Jackie! It is sitting in my closet ready to ship so just PM me your address. It is adorable and I hope your Trio takes turns or there may be a battle for the best hideout!


Oh my gosh, Cozette loves to snuggle into her own little "den" and does so at every opportunity, and this one can go in the family room where we spend all our time. I know she is going to love having it there! Thank you so very much-- that was a wonderful donation and we are so lucky to have won it! I'll PM you now.


----------



## Maglily

*thank you Sylvie*



Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #36 - donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*
> 
> Hand Ties Leopard Print Fleece Blanket (Pink or Natural - Winner's Choice)
> 
> *Winner - maglily (Brenda - Ticket #4837)*


 
*Awesome! thank you Sylvie, I love it. Jodi will love it and I have a feeing the cats will be snuggling in it too.*

*brenda*


----------



## maltese#1fan

maltese#1fan said:


> I'm so excited :chili: I've never won anything before. Thank you Karla, Darla and Fallan.


Oops! :blush: Meant to write Kerry (not Karla). Thank you Kerry!


----------



## chichi

Thank you so much Tammy.I am so excited.I have the 2013 calendar and was just getting ready to order the 2014.You do have my correct address, Tammy.
Also a big thank you to Lynn for doing such a great job.


----------



## lydiatug

Lacie's Mom said:


> *Prize #42 - donated by susabell*
> 
> Winner's Choice of Custom Print (16x24 or 20x30)
> 
> *Winner - lydiatug (Lydia - Ticket #5046)*


Thank you Susan...beautiful prints! And I'm so excited I actually won something :aktion033: AND THANK YOU LYNN, for all your hard work :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

maddysmom said:


> I won...whoo hoo! So excited here....thankyou christy & Izzy....this will look so cute on Lacie:chili::clap::woohoo2:


Please pm me your address so I can get this in the mail for you. I had pm'd you but haven't gotten a response.


----------

